# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Stepperu draivera (A3977 un A3979) aizsardziiba

## jeecha

Ir CNC freeze kuras stepperus darbina stepperu draiveri uz Allegro A3977 chipiem. Vieniigaa probleema ka shos chipus ir diezgan viegli nogalinaat pie izsleegtas baroshanas ar straavu no motoriem tos grozot ar roku. Kaadreiz man bija eBay pirkti 3 draiveri, tagad no tiem palicis ir tikai viens un paareejie aizstaati ar pashdarinaatiem analogiem jo origjinaalos nokaavu augstaakmineetajaa veidaa. Diodes no katras izejas uz baroshanu/zemi komplektaa ar paarsprieguma apeeshanai tranzistoru+zenerdiodi nepaliidz - kaartiigi grozot motorus piespraustus pie izsleegta draivera chips nomirst ka nemetaas.

Pa cik chipam ir ENABLE/SLEEP ieejas ar kuraam var lielaa meeraa atrubiit gan logjiku gan izejas kaskaadi - radaas doma varbuut izejaam pielikt relejus un tos kopaa ar chipa ENABLE vai SLEEP ieejaam vadiit ar lielu sarkanu sleedzi. Attieciigi ja vadiibas kaste ir pilniibaa izrubiita vai arii paarsleegta ieksh "sleep" rezhiima tad motori ir atvienoti no chipa un briivi grozaas un sarazhotaa straava necenshaas visu nokuupinaat.

Varbuut kaadam ir kaadas labaakas idejas?

P.S. Ideju nekad negroziit motorus kad tie ir piesprausti draivera kastei nepiedaavaat - vajag kautko muljkjudroshaaku;
P.P.S. Ideju vispaar nekad motorus negroziit ar rokaam arii nepiedaavaat - reizeem ir daudz aatraak un vienkaarshaak kaadu siikumu pafreezeet "ar roku" nekaa bakstiities ar CNC...

----------


## Raimonds1

Vajag loģiku, kas atpazīst ""kustību bez draivera"".
1. Draivera loģikai atbilstoša kustība, draiveris ON.
2. Draivera loģikai neatbilstoša kustība, draiveris OFF.

relejs vai tranzistori.

----------


## Vikings

Man liekas vienkārši izmantot releju, kas ieslēdzas kopā ar vadības elektroniku. Kā pazūd barošana - attiecīgi tiek atslēgti motori. Viss.

----------


## Tīers

Baidos ka motoru ķedēs nekādus relejus(vismaz virknē ar motoru) likt nevar -tur kursē pietiekami
lielas strāvas,pie jebkuras kontaktu dzirksteļošanas palielinās  iespēja izsist draiverus vai pazaudēt soļus.
   Varbūt vēl varētu piemuģit jaudīgu zemomīgus rezistorus   PARALĒLI motoru spolēm pieslēdzot tos caur relejiem,
stāvoklī,kad draivers nebarojas,pilnīi īsināt ar nevar,nebūs pagriežams.

----------


## Vikings

Darbības laikā jau nekam nav jādzirksteļo.

----------


## Tīers

Nu pamēģini,varbūt pēc tam patentēsim no Tevis :: Viss jau atkarīgs cik spēcīgus relejus izmantosi,
jaliek kārtīgu spusķieģeļus,kā 3fāzu motora palaidējiem,tad iespējams tiešam būtu ok,ar mazajiem
pie  līdzstrāvas var būt problēmas,ja kontakti kārtīgi nepiespiežas

----------


## Vikings

> ar mazajiem
> pie  līdzstrāvas var būt problēmas,ja kontakti kārtīgi nepiespiežas


 Par šito, lūdzu, sīkāk ja nav noslēpums.  ::

----------


## jeecha

Mljem, parastiem relejiem nevienaa datasheetaa nav noraadiita maksimaalaa straava/spriegums sleedzot liidzstraavu induktiivu slodzi... Aciimredzot Tiers taisniiba - vinji tam vienkaarshi nav domaati.

Primaari gan laikam deelj induceetaas straavas releja izsleegshanas briidii.

Mans pielietojums gan bija domaats nedaudz savaadaaks - ideja nebija sleegt releju ar iesleegtu PWM draiveri, bet kaareiz sleegt kopaa ar chipa ENABLE. Faktiski vareetu piemest mazinju sheeminju kas saliek aiztures lai iesleegshanas briidii relejs iesleedzas pirmais un tikai peec tam chips, savukaart izsleegshanas briidii chips tiks izsleegts pirmais un tikai tad relejs. Taadeejaadi releja sleegshanas briidii spolees nekaada uzkraataa energjija nebuutu.

----------


## abergs

Lai samazinātu pārspriegumus atsl. momentā neatslēgt pavisam:
[attachment=0:1an9x5pm]probe.gif[/attachment:1an9x5pm]
Nebija pa rokai precizs suppressor apzīmējums  :: 
Kaut kādas šitādas (simetriskas):
http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/-60-16-14/s...iodes-1n-6xxxa

----------


## Mosfet

Šitais viss jau sāk izklausīties pēc mītiem. 
Tātad ar allegro draiveriem ir tāda problēma ka netur spriegumu 40V. Izsit pa barošanas līniju.
Risinājum ir izmantot releju un nav nekādas problemas ar releju kam kontakti tur nomināli 5 A AC.Padodam komantu stop ENABLE relejs atslēdzas pateicoties savai lēndarbībai  un motors tiek atslēgts no izejas
Kur problēma ??
A3979 jau pats āra dod max 2,5 A- tad kādi sapņi par relejiem pusķīeģeļu lielumā?  :: 
Starp citi izmatojot šos draiverus izejā ir pulsējoša DC un ierēķinot visus pret EDS tas jau tuvojas AC  formai un relejam pāraut loku kad slēdzas kontākti nav problēmas . Pie tam barošnas spriegums ir zem 35 V. 
Ar supresora diodēm nekas labs neiznāks -ja nu vienīgi būs liela draudzība ar ražotāju, kas saujām dos pa velti paraugus. Lūdzu pieversiet uzmanību datu lapas 3 zim un piezīmēm ,kas attiecas par impulsa stŗāvas ilgumu. Un otrkārt stepperim ar īsi slēgtiem tinumiem, kad transils būs aizgājis uz citiem medību laukiem ,arī mokoša un karsta dzīve- silst un beigās nodeg. Steperis nema 43 pie 1500 apgriezieniem nodrošina ģēneratora režimā dod aptuveni 50V un 2-3 A strāvas.

----------


## jeecha

Neesmu gluzhi paarliecaats ka tie chipi tiek izsisti deelj baroshanas sprieguma >40V (kad baroshana ir izsleegta un motors tiek griezts un darbojas kaa gjenerators), jo man uz plates ir diodes katrai izejai uz zemi un baroshanu un blakus staav zenerdiodes+tranzistora shunts baroshanai un viss liekais sagjenereetais spriegums tiek nokurinaats tranzistoraa (kursh aatri grozot motoru ar roku pat drusku uzsilst :: . Tiesa ar tranzistora shuntu gan man ir nobojaajies tikai viens draiveris, varbuut probleema tomeer bija kautkur citur.

Katraa zinjaa es taapat gribu lai motori ir briivi grozaami ar roku, taakaa likshu vien parastu 5A vai 8A siiko releju vadiitu kopaa ENABLE kaa biju domaajis saakumaa un ta jau redzees cik aatri un vai vispaar sacepas releja kontakti  ::

----------


## Mosfet

Tās allegro mikrenes ir nokodināts līdz silicijām un ir redzams kur un kas ir beigts. Tas nu tā. Arī blokshēma to parāda.
Bet
1. Diodes tev neglābs no pārsprieguma , jo izsit ar pozitīvo impulsu kas iet caur diodēm uz barošanu, vienīgi samazinās siltuma izdalīšanos mikrenei sakarā kā atrāk parslēgsies un ar mazāku enerģiju.
2 Zeners+ tranzistors ir lēns un neefektīvs( izriet no teorijas) pārsprieguma novadītājs to var lietot aizsargājot no pārspriegumiem no barošanas puses kas ir samērā lēns process.

Izejā motoru noslēg nost ar releju nav nekāds jaunums un ir pielietots gandrīz visiem rūpnieciskiem (arī pats izmantoju) ražojumiem  kur tas ir nepieciešams un viss strādā uz urrā.

Pārsprieguma problēma ir netikai allegro draiveriem bet arī L298, TA8435 un citiem tautas klases mikrenēm.

----------

